# Making Career Choices as an IBS sufferer



## Naiad (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello,

I'm in my last year of high-school. I've had IBS since I was 14 and my academic life, social life, and general quality of life has deteriorated since then.

I'm about to start applying to university courses soon. On this forum, I see that loads of IBS sufferers lose their jobs or find it hard to maintain one with their condition. Luckily, I'm at a stage where I can still make career choices. I'd like to choose a future career which allows me to live with IBS in the least problematic way.

This means:

-Not an office environment

-Lots of flexibility, not too much discipline

-Not too much stress

I personally would also want a job that is:

- reasonably well-paid and respected

- humanitarian, i.e. involves helping people

What do you think? Are there any careers that fit these specifications? I've already suffered four years of high school with this condition, and I'd like to make sure that life after graduation from university is different!

Thank you for reading


----------

